# Αδερφοφάδες



## Inachus (Jun 16, 2012)

Ναι, πρόκειται για το μυθιστόρημα του Ν. Καζαντζάκη. 
_Αδερφοφάδες_ σημαίνει κατά λέξη _αδερφοκτόνοι, αυτοί που σκοτώνουν/"τρώνε" τα αδέρφια τους_. Η ονομαστική του ενικού είναι _αδερφοφάς_ (_αδερφοφάς πόλεμος_). Η απορία μου έχει να κάνει με το β' συστατικό _-φάδες_. Πώς προκύπτει; Είναι μήπως διαλεκτικό από Κρήτη ή Μακεδονία μιας και η υπόθεση ξετυλίγεται σε ένα χωριό της Μακεδονίας; Αυτό που είναι το πιο γνωστό είναι το _-φάγος_, πβ. _ανθρωποφάγος, τουρκοφάγος_. Γνωρίζει κανείς;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

Το ΠαπΛεξ λέει μόνο:

*αδελφοφάς*
και αδερφοφάς, ο· βλ. αδελφοφάγος.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. _Αδελφοφάγος_ > _αδελφοφάος_ (με σίγηση τού ενδοφωνηεντικού _γ_) > _αδελφοφάς_ (με έκκρουση τού _ο_ μετά το _α_)].


----------



## sarant (Jun 16, 2012)

Πράγματι σήμερα ξενίζει -εγώ, ας πούμε, βλέποντάς το, το θεωρούσα θηλυκό: η αδερφοφάδα-οι αδερφοδάδες.

Είναι σίγουρα κρητικός και ροδιακός τύπος, δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται και αλλού, πάντως τύποι σε -φάος/φας υπάρχουν κι άλλοι, π.χ. χαραμοφάς (τον έχει το ΠαπΛεξ), μοναχοφάς κτλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Το επώνυμο Κονοφάος/Κονοφάγος ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία; Και τι σημαίνει;


----------



## Inachus (Jun 16, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Το _αδελφοφάς_ (η φράση _αδελφοφάς πόλεμος_ υπάρχει στο μυθιστόρημα) λοιπόν είναι από τον τύπο _αδελφοφάγος_ και, άρα, δεν είναι ο ενικός του _αδελφοφάδες_, όπως υπέθεσα. Αυτό με κάνει τώρα να αναρωτιέμαι μήπως ο πληθυντικός _αδερφοφάδες _ είναι επιλογή του ίδιου του Καζαντζάκη (για να θυμίζει και λίγο το _αποφράδες_, με ενικό _αποφράς_);

Edit: μόλις είδα την απάντηση του sarant ότι αποτελεί ροδιακό/κρητικό τύπο και του drsiebenmal.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Inachus said:


> Το _αδελφοφάς_ (η φράση _αδελφοφάς πόλεμος_ υπάρχει στο μυθιστόρημα) λοιπόν είναι από τον τύπο _αδελφοφάγος_ και, άρα, δεν είναι ο ενικός του _αδελφοφάδες_, όπως υπέθεσα.


Εγώ πάλι, κατάλαβα ότι είναι. Πώς συμπεραίνεις ότι δεν είναι;

ο αδελφοφάγος > ο αδελ(ρ)φοφάς > οι αδερφοφάδες


----------



## Inachus (Jun 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ πάλι, κατάλαβα ότι είναι. Πώς συμπεραίνεις ότι δεν είναι;
> 
> ο αδελφοφάγος > ο αδελ(ρ)φοφάς > οι αδερφοφάδες


Αν ο _αδερφοφάς/αδερφοφάγος_ κάνει πληθ. _οι αδερφοφάγοι_, κάνει και _οι αδερφοφάδες_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Ε, ναι. Ο αδελφοφάγος δίνει αδελφοφάγοι, ο αδε(λ)ρφοφάς δίνει αδε(λ)ρφοφάδες. Έτσι το καταλαβαίνω, τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Inachus (Jun 16, 2012)

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. 
Σκέφτηκα πάνω στα _χαραμοφάς_ και _μοναχοφάς_ που ανέφερε ο sarant. Είναι πιο γνωστά ως _χαραμοφάης_ (πληθ. -->_χαραμοφάηδες_) και _μοναχοφάης _(πληθ. -->_μοναχοφάηδες_). Χωρίς το -η-, γίνονται _χαραμοφάδες_ και _μοναχοφάδες_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πράγματι σήμερα ξενίζει -εγώ, ας πούμε, βλέποντάς το, το θεωρούσα θηλυκό: η αδερφοφάδα-οι αδερφοδάδες.



Νίκο μου, αν όντως το διάβαζες αδερφο*δ*άδες, είναι φυσικό να το θεωρήσεις θηλυκό.:twit:


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2012)

...
*ξυλοφάς* (ξυλοφάγος): ο δρυοκολάπτης, αλλά και η ράσπα του ξύλου και τοπωνύμιο.
*τριχοφάς*: ο τριχοφάγος (στην Κρήτη και στη Ρόδο).
*πετροφάς*: τοπωνύμιο σε μέρη που συνήθως έχει φαγωθεί η πέτρα (π.χ. από διάβρωση), αλλά και η τρύπα σε λιθοδομή.

Παρέμπ, η *φάουσα*.

φορουμοφάς: το σαράκι που τρώει τα φόρουμ, ο τρόλος


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το επώνυμο Κονοφάος/Κονοφάγος ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία; Και τι σημαίνει;



μοιάζει να προέρχεται από το Κουνουποφάγος/Κουνουποφάος· ταιριάζει για αστείο παρατσούκλι/επώνυμο.
....
νεολογισμός της κρίσης, από ιντυ: ανθρωποφάδες του μνημονίου


----------



## sarant (Jun 16, 2012)

Όχι παιδιά, νομίζω ότι ο Κονοφάγος είναι ο εικονομάχος. Ή λέω βλακεία, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 17, 2012)

sarant said:


> Όχι παιδιά, νομίζω ότι ο Κονοφάγος είναι ο εικονομάχος. Ή λέω βλακεία, δεν ξέρω.



Αν υπάρχει μεσαιωνικό/νεότερο (ει)κονοφά(γ)ος, τότε μοιάζει πιθανότερο από τον ευπρεπισμό
ενός Κωνωποφάγου.


----------



## Irini (Jun 17, 2012)

Το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ αυτό: (ει)κονοφά(γ)ος αλλά φυσικά δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια ή όχι. Αν σκεφτούμε ότι το εικόνισμα -> κόνισμα είναι διαδεδομένο σε διάφορες περιοχές φαίνεται πιθανο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2012)

Μπορούμε εδώ να δούμε πάμπολλα _κονοστάσια_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Όπως τα γράφετε, μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικό να έρχεται το επώνυμο από το (ει)κονοφάγος. Όμως, τι σημαίνει; Μου φαίνεται αρκετά δύσκολο να διασώζεται όνομα που σημαίνει «εικονομάχος» 1000 χρόνια μετά την αποκατάσταση των εικόνων. Τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει εδώ το -φάγος; Μήπως το ακριβώς αντίθετο; Αυτός που ζει («τρώει») από τη λατρεία των εικόνων;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 17, 2012)

«Θα τον κάνω εικόνα - κόνισμα»

_Το οικογενειακό επίθετο Κονοφάγος το συναντάμε τακτικά σήμερα. Και αν θυμηθούμε τις φιλονικίες της εποχής: εικονολάτρες και εικονοφάγοι, το επίθετο - όνομα αυτό φανερώνει τον *ασεβή και θεομπαίχτη.* Και πώς αλλιώς θα τους θεωρούσαν τους εικονομάχους οι ευσεβείς εικονολάτρες. Γι’ αυτό, για να τιμήσουν τα εικονίσματα, έδωσαν τις φράσεις: «θα τον κάνω εικόνα ή κόνισμα», «σ’ έχω σαν εικόνα», «μα τ’ άγια κονίσματα». Σήμερα ακόμα οι κάτοικοι της Σμύρνης λένε: «*μη με κονομαχείς*», αντί να πουν «μη με πιέζεις, μη με στενοχωρείς». _
http://dim-rizou.pel.sch.gr/papers/noe2004/paper9.htm
(Από το βιβλίο του Τάκη Νατσούλη «Λέξεις και φράσεις παροιμιώδεις»

Αυτόν που ζει, κονομά από τις εικόνες θα τον έλεγα _* εικονομάο*_


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> _*εικονομάο*_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Θα το αναδιατυπώσω:

(1) Η αναφορά του Νατσούλη (που μέσω του εικονομάχου εξηγεί το εικονοφάγος) μοιάζει, όπως πολλές ετυμολογικές απόπειρές του, τραβηγμένη. Αν το επώνυμο ήταν Κονομάχος, να το κουβεντιάζαμε.
(2) Από την εποχή της εικονομαχίας πέρασαν 1000 χρόνια ευσεβούς ορθόδοξης εικονολατρείας. Πώς είναι δυνατό να διασώζεται επώνυμο που δηλώνει κάποιον αντίθετο επί χίλια χρόνια;
(3) Το εικονοφάγος δείχνει λαϊκή (και θα αποτολμούσα, πιο πρόσφατη, γλωσσικά νεοελληνική) προέλευση. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να διαπιστώσουμε (αν γίνεται) από πού προήλθε (τοπικά) το επώνυμο. Αν προέρχεται από βενετοκρατούμενες περιοχές, π.χ., θα μπορούσε να έχει μια παρεμφερή προέλευση. Να δείχνει, π.χ., ορθόδοξους που έγιναν καθολικοί και απέρριψαν τις εικόνες, με άλλα λόγια έγιναν (ει)κονοφά(γ)οι στα μάτια του λαού.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 17, 2012)

και "εικονομάω το κοντέρ" (το πειράζω βάζοντας εικονικά ΜΑΩ μίλια ανά ώρα)
....
Με προβληματίζει η απουσία του φυσιολογικότερου στα χείλη των πιστών επιθέτου "θεοφάς/θεοφάδες" ή "παπαδοφάδες".
Εδώ το κονομάχος, όπως ειπώθηκε, δεν εκλαϊκεύτηκε, και συνέβη με το εικονοφάγος; μήπως πρόκειται 
για *ξυλοφάγο έντομο* που τρώει τις εικόνες;
....
Σκέφτηκα και το *ακονοφάγος* κατά το ακονόπετρα, λαδάκονο, ακονίζω αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει νοηματικά (που τρώει, τροχίζει το ακόνι;..)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2012)

Περιέργως, κανένας δεν έχει σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο να πρόκειται για αυτόν που τρώει σκόνη (_κόνις + φάγος > κονεοφάγος > κονοφάγος_) ή να είναι ένας κολοβός _Μυκονοφάγος_.
:)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 17, 2012)

Απεντόμωση εικόνων από άρθρο της Καθημερινής "Τα μυστικά της συντήρησης". 
"_Το σαράκι έχει «δράσει» κυρίως στις άκρες της εικόνας και ιδιαίτερα κάτω δεξιά, όπου και προκάλεσε τη μεγαλύτερη καταστροφή._" (πηγή)
Υπάρχει λοιπόν, μαμούνι, σαράκι (woodworm), που τρώει το ξύλο της εικόνας.


----------



## Inachus (Jun 17, 2012)

Όταν το είχα πρωτακούσει, πάνε πολλά χρόνια τώρα, νόμιζα ότι γράφεται με ω (κωνοφάγος) , που παραπέμπει στα κουκουνάρια, αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό.


----------



## sarant (Jun 17, 2012)

Ο Νατσούλης είναι γενικά αναξιόπιστος ΕΚΤΟΣ από τις περιπτώσεις που αντλεί από αλλού. Νομίζω ότι το Κονοφάγος το έχει αντλήσει από αλλού, και ίσως από τον Κουκουλέ -δυστυχώς τώρα δεν τον έχω πρόχειρο. Οπότε, μη βιαστείτε να απορρίψετε την προέλευση του επωνύμου. Για μένα είναι καθαρό.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όπως τα γράφετε, μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικό να έρχεται το επώνυμο από το (ει)κονοφάγος. Όμως, τι σημαίνει; Μου φαίνεται αρκετά δύσκολο να διασώζεται όνομα που σημαίνει «εικονομάχος» 1000 χρόνια μετά την αποκατάσταση των εικόνων. Τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει εδώ το -φάγος; Μήπως το ακριβώς αντίθετο; Αυτός που ζει («τρώει») από τη λατρεία των εικόνων;



Κάτι ανάλογο υποστηρίζεται σ' αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα. Δεν βλέπω κάποια τεκμηρίωση, αλλά ούτε και απίθανη μια τέτοια εκδοχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

Εγώ βέβαια δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ καν ότι κάποιοι μπορούν να λατρεύουν τις εικόνες σε βαθμό που να τις τρώνε, κυριολεκτικά. :) Πάντως, σε αυτή την ερμηνεία, δεν είναι εικονομάχος αλλά στο έπακρο εικονολάτρης.


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να διαπιστώσουμε (αν γίνεται) από πού προήλθε (τοπικά) το επώνυμο. Αν προέρχεται από βενετοκρατούμενες περιοχές, π.χ., θα μπορούσε να έχει μια παρεμφερή προέλευση. Να δείχνει, π.χ., ορθόδοξους που έγιναν καθολικοί και απέρριψαν τις εικόνες, με άλλα λόγια έγιναν (ει)κονοφά(γ)οι στα μάτια του λαού.


Μόλις διάβασα το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου και ανακάλυψα αυτό το νήμα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, όμως: από πού κι ως πού οι Καθολικοί απορρίπτουν τις εικόνες; Μάλλον οι Ορθόδοξοι απορρίπτουν τα αγάλματα, και αυτό πάλι εν μέρει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Εννοούσα ότι, επειδή η μεταστροφή στον καθολικισμό θα είχε γίνει σχετικά κοντά στις εποχές της εικονομαχίας, θα ήταν εύκολος ένας συσχετισμός της μορφής «αυτός δεν είναι πια μαζί μας, πήγε με τους καθολικούς, άρα είναι εικονομάχος/εικονοφάγος κλπ». Αλλά, φυσικά, δεν είναι τίποτε πέρα από μια υπόθεση, ίσως μάλιστα και πολύ τραβηγμένη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοούσα ότι, επειδή η μεταστροφή στον καθολικισμό θα είχε γίνει σχετικά κοντά στις εποχές της εικονομαχίας


[Πέρα από το ότι κατ' εμέ η υπόθεση δεν στέκει λογικά, αφού οι Καθολικοί σέβονται απολύτως τις άγιες εικόνες] υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη χρονική απόσταση: η εικονομαχία τελειώνει το 843, το Σχίσμα γίνεται το 1054 (απόσταση 211 χρόνια), η κατάκτηση της Ελλάδας από τους Φράγκους (terminus post quem για θρησκευτικές μεταστροφές) το 1204-1210, απόσταση από την Εικονομαχία: 1204-843 = 361 χρόνια.


----------



## sarant (Nov 7, 2012)

Στέκει η ιδέα του Δόκτορα μόνο αν δεχτούμε ότι το κονοφάγος είχε πάρει γενικά τη σημασία του ασεβή. Αλλά αυτό δεν μαρτυριέται στα κείμενα και είναι η βασική αδυναμία της θεωρίας του Κουκουλέ, όσο κι αν παραμένει η μόνη πειστική.


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2012)

Καταλαβαίνω.Εκείνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω, είναι η σύνδεση της λέξης με τις βενετοκρατούμενες περιοχές, από τη στιγμή που γράφεις "είχε πάρει _γενικά_". Ασεβείς υπάρχουν παντού, άρα αν υπήρξε αυτή η λέξη, θα υπήρξε παντού επί τουλάχιστον 4 αιώνες και θα αφορούσε Ορθοδόξους, προτού κατακαθίσει στις βενετοκρατούμενες περιοχές και δηλώσει περιοριστικά τους 'ασεβείς' Καθολικούς. Πράγμα απίθανο, μου φαίνεται. Η δε μόνη μαρτυρία του Κουκουλέ είναι από την Ορθόδοξη Σύμη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2012)

Μα δεν το συνδέω υποχρεωτικά με κάτι. Υποθέσεις (τραβηγμένες ίσως) έκανα. Αλλά αν δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία, όπως λέει ο Σαραντ, πύργοι στην άμμο...


----------



## drazen (Nov 9, 2012)

Μόνο να σκεφτώ τί θ' άκουγε όποιος έγραφε "ο φίλος μου, ο Νίκος, είναι χορτοφάς", "όλοι μου οι φίλοι είναι κρεατο-/κρεω- φάδες", "όλες μου οι καλές φίλες είναι χορτοφαδούδες (; )".
Δεν άκουσα ποτέ τις προαναφερθείσες λέξεις, ούτε στην Κρήτη ούτε στα Δωδεκάνησα (αν και πέρασα ικανό μέρος της ζωής μου καί στις δύο περιοχές).

Οι επιδειξίες λογοτέχνες γιατί έχουν ασυλία *κραξίματος*;


----------



## drazen (Nov 9, 2012)

Μόλις μού 'ρθε μια διαφήμιση:
*Στην ταβέρνα "ο Καλοφάς" εκεί μπορείς να καλοφάς.*


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

..
Στην Κρήτη, τον _τριχοφά_ και τον _ξυλοφά_ τους έχω ακούσει, όχι μόνο παλιά από τον πατέρα μου και παλαιούς, αλλά και πρόσφατα από νεότερους. Εξαρτάται με ποιους μιλάς και σε ποιους μιλάνε. Αν πας μια βόλτα στο Παλαίκαστρο, θ' ακούσεις και θα δεις και τον Πετσοφά (στην κορυφή του ανασκάφηκε μεσομινωικό ιερό με σημαντικά ευρήματα), κι αν προχωρήσεις, θα βγεις σε παραλίες που μάλλον θα σου αρέσουν, κρίνοντας από εκείνα.


----------



## drazen (Nov 10, 2012)

daeman said:


> Στην Κρήτη, τον _τριχοφά_ και τον _ξυλοφά_ τους έχω ακούσει, όχι μόνο παλιά από τον πατέρα μου και παλαιούς, αλλά και πρόσφατα από νεότερους. Εξαρτάται με ποιους μιλάς και σε ποιους μιλάνε. Αν πας μια βόλτα στο Παλαίκαστρο, θ' ακούσεις και θα δεις και τον Πετσοφά (στην κορυφή του ανασκάφηκε μεσομινωικό ιερό με σημαντικά ευρήματα)(...)



Για τις λέξεις πάω πάσο. Ευχαριστώ για την ακυρωτική της κριτικής μου πληροφορία.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2013)

drazen said:


> Μόνο να σκεφτώ τί θ' άκουγε όποιος έγραφε "ο φίλος μου, ο Νίκος, είναι χορτοφάς", "όλοι μου οι φίλοι είναι κρεατο-/κρεω- φάδες", "όλες μου οι καλές φίλες είναι χορτοφαδούδες (; )".
> ...



*κρεατοφάγος*, επίθ.· _κρεατοφάς_. Που τρώει πολύ κρέας· κοιλιόδουλος: κρεατοφάς και μεθυστής (Πεντ. Δευτ. XXI 20).
[<ουσ. _κρέας + ‑φάγος_. T._ κρα‑_ στο Bλάχ. και _κρετσοφάς_ σήμ. κρητ. H λ. και σήμ.]


----------

